# Just got this if interested



## dragonfly princess (Feb 8, 2008)

Dear Coastal Scents Subscriber,

This weeks Friday Sale makes it fun shopping weekend for all of you. You can use the Coupon Code HEART in your shopping cart and you will receive $ 5.00 OFF any order of $ 50.00 or more and $ 10.00 OFF any order of $ 100.00 or more!

If you are a forum or blog member and would like to make this coupon code available to your readers, feel free to post it. This sale expires Sunday 2-10-08 12:00 PM EST.

As always, if you do not use the coupon code, we will not be able to give you the discount afterwards, sorry. No rain checks on products that are out of stock, no refunds on purchases made prior to this announcement.

Greetings from Naples

Kathy , Steve & the crew at Coastal Scents


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh sure........  flaunt a sale in front of us then make us go look up the link to their web page........

*sheeze*


opens a google page to check'em out.........




~giggles~giggles~giggles~giggles~


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh for cryin out loud!!1  I am sorry I didn't post it!  DUH I can be so blonde sometimes!!! Oh thats right!!! I AM A BLONDE!!!!  ahahahahahaah no excuse 

www.coastalscents.com


----------

